# Maritime Bus (Alberta)......with Sleeper Berths



## NS VIA Fan

Maritime Bus (Alberta)......a "Bus" ?? with Attendants and Sleeper Berths aimed at oil sands workers travelling the 450km between Edmonton and Fort McMurray, Alberta.

Scroll through the photos here:

http://www.maritimebusalberta.com/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Very interesting concept.....but they run no overnight schedules?


----------



## railiner

Interesting...but I don't care for body on chassis design.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I thought it would have been a tractor-trailer.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Very interesting concept.....but they run no overnight schedules?


There is a 2330 departure from Fort McMurray on Wednesdays but work in the oil sands is shift work and most of these runs are to/from the work camps. Workers probably just want a place to put their heads down on the 5 to 6 hr run even if it is during the day.


----------



## jis

There are quite a lot of Sleeper Buses in China, South-East Asia and even in India. Here is an example from China:


----------



## Bob Dylan

Wow, looks like something out of "It Happened One Night" in the Thirties!

Some Minor League Baseball teams have berths on the Buses they travel in, hence "The Bus Leagues"as they are known!


----------



## railiner

Wow,,,I just searched the 'net, and those do look very inviting.....


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Tried them out in China, would be horrible in a rollover accident.


----------



## railiner

jimhudson said:


> Wow, looks like something out of "It Happened One Night" in the Thirties!
> 
> Some Minor League Baseball teams have berths on the Buses they travel in, hence "The Bus Leagues"as they are known!


In, "It Happened One Night", the Atlantic Greyhound they were riding in was a Yellow Coach type 'Z-250', conventional....


----------



## jis

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Tried them out in China, would be horrible in a rollover accident.


Maybe they should put in seat belts like they have in lie flat seats on airplanes.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

railiner said:


> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like something out of "It Happened One Night" in the Thirties!
> 
> Some Minor League Baseball teams have berths on the Buses they travel in, hence "The Bus Leagues"as they are known!
> 
> 
> 
> In, "It Happened One Night", the Atlantic Greyhound they were riding in was a Yellow Coach type 'Z-250', conventional....
Click to expand...

Atlantic Greyhound? Arthur Hill's company, huh? Man, Caesar should have promoted Hill instead of hiring Genet from the C&O!



jis said:


> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried them out in China, would be horrible in a rollover accident.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe they should put in seat belts like they have in lie flat seats on airplanes.
Click to expand...

How about putting this in an integral bus (not a BOC): http://www.airliners.net/photo/Oneworld-(British-Airways)/Boeing-747-436/2244231/L/&sid=eba180b9ce2d2a7c532a636b60b3dfaf?

:giggle:


----------



## railiner

Swadian Hardcore said:


> railiner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jimhudson said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, looks like something out of "It Happened One Night" in the Thirties!
> 
> Some Minor League Baseball teams have berths on the Buses they travel in, hence "The Bus Leagues"as they are known!
> 
> 
> 
> In, "It Happened One Night", the Atlantic Greyhound they were riding in was a Yellow Coach type 'Z-250', conventional....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Atlantic Greyhound? Arthur Hill's company, huh? Man, Caesar should have promoted Hill instead of hiring Genet from the C&O!
> 
> 
> 
> jis said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Swadian Hardcore said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tried them out in China, would be horrible in a rollover accident.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe they should put in seat belts like they have in lie flat seats on airplanes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How about putting this in an integral bus (not a BOC): http://www.airliners.net/photo/Oneworld-(British-Airways)/Boeing-747-436/2244231/L/&sid=eba180b9ce2d2a7c532a636b60b3dfaf?
> 
> :giggle:
Click to expand...

Mr. Genet did not last very long, did he? 

And those seats are nice...how many will fit in a bus, and the resulting break-even fare would be what?


----------



## chakk

Those bunk layouts look like double deckers, so maybe as many as 40 beds on each bus?


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Not sure if Genet or Teets was worse, well, Teets lasted longer than Genet.

Yeah, if someone put those business class seats on a bus, they'd be charging fares as expensive as this Alberta sleeper.


----------



## railiner

At least the board of directors was wise enough to quickly remove Genet from office....not so in the case of 'the burger king'......


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

At the Mobile Museum, Teets was actually spoken very highly of while Schmeider (or was it Schneider?) was smacked.


----------



## railiner

Teets was at the helm, when the old Greyhound Corporation began its long slide into oblivion.....

his claim to fame, and resulting meteoric rise to the top, was when he successfully converted the old Post House Restaurant chain into franchised fast-food outlets.


----------



## fairviewroad

Sounds like this company offers services in Eastern Canada, too?

...cause "Maritime Bus" is kind of a dumb name for a route in a landlocked province.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I don't think they're the same company as Tri-Maritime, but I'm not sure.


----------



## fairviewroad

Swadian Hardcore said:


> I don't think they're the same company as Tri-Maritime, but I'm not sure.


The fellow being interviewed in the OP's video says the Alberta route was started by the same person who started a Maritime bus company

in Quebec.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

There’s a link to the Alberta service on the MaritimeBus home page so perhaps it’s aimed at the large number of Maritimers and Newfoundlanders working in the oil-patch.

http://www.maritimebus.com/en/

Fort Mc just happens to be known as Newfoundland’s 2nd largest city


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

I thought Maritime Bus was owned by someone else?

This seems weird to me, but I guess if they can make money, go ahead and make it. I really wish it was Acadian doing this instead.


----------



## fairviewroad

NS VIA Fan said:


> There’s a link to the Alberta service on the MaritimeBus home page so perhaps it’s aimed at the large number of Maritimers and Newfoundlanders working in the oil-patch.
> 
> http://www.maritimebus.com/en/
> 
> Fort Mc just happens to be known as Newfoundland’s 2nd largest city


Ah, now that makes sense. I was wondering how a bus line in Atlantic Canada would have any brand name recognition in Alberta. But you're right,

it would be a familiar brand for many oil field workers.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Would they really be so familiar with the brand? Maritime hasn't been running for a long time.


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Would they really be so familiar with the brand? Maritime hasn't been running for a long time.


I’m a Maritimer...... if I’m in Alberta three-quarters of the way across the continent and just to see 'Maritime'.....that’s enough brand recognition for me. They’re getting my business.


----------



## Swadian Hardcore

Ah, I see. So if Maritime had been using some other name, like Acadian or Trius, they would not be getting any brand recognition in Alberta?


----------



## NS VIA Fan

Swadian Hardcore said:


> Ah, I see. So if Maritime had been using some other name, like Acadian or Trius, they would not be getting any brand recognition in Alberta?


Acadian would be strongly identified with the Maritimes. Trius.....not so much.

>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>

Same as when I'm in Penn Station......I'm going to Tim Horton's for my coffee!!

Or if I have to find an ATM bank machine in my travels through the US.....for Brand recognition.....I'll go to TD (Toronto Dominion) RBC (Royal) or BMO (Bank of Montreal). All Canadian banks with US Branches.


----------



## Bob Dylan

My late wife was Canadian and she also liked to go to " Timmys" for Breakfast when we traveled to where there were US branches! Same thing with her banking, she had an IRA with RBC!

IINM I read that Timmy's was merging with another giant company, I want to say the Southland Corporation? (7- Eleven)which is a Dallas Texas Corporation!

When I first got to Vancouver ( lived there for a year) I always laughed cause the McDonalds had a Maple Leaf on the arches to make it a Canadian Company! This was when Petro-Canada, Canadian Tire, Eaton's, Labatts, Molson etc.were all the rage, all the good old line Canadian owned companies eh!


----------



## NS VIA Fan

jimhudson said:


> IINM I read that Timmy's was merging with another giant company, I want to say the Southland Corporation? (7- Eleven)which is a Dallas Texas Corporation!


Burger King!......Now you can get a Double-Double with your Whopper!


----------



## Anderson

Yeah...I'm hoping that the result is being able to get Tim Hortons somewhere closer than Penn Station.


----------



## railiner

Tim Horton's did not do so well at the Port Authority Bus Terminal....they tried, but closed after about a year. Meanwhile a Starbuck's opened in another store, there...

I don't patronize either, but rather a non-chain 'Metro Cafe' for my coffee. It's only about a third the price of the other two....


----------

